# No Active Mixer Devices?



## t_mac_2350 (Oct 21, 2004)

I was having major problems with windows XP so i installed Win 2000pro. AFter i installed 2000 i had some audio and visiual problems. I fixed the video problems with some downloads from intel but i dont have any sound! When i click on volume control it says:
_"There are no active mixer devices available. You may install mixer devices from the add/remove hardware wizard in the control panel"_ 

What do I do


----------



## aseeel (Jan 16, 2006)

helloooo


----------

